# york co pa death.



## farmer steve (Mar 21, 2019)

this was about 2 miles from me. i did not know him as he wasn't from this area.
https://www.wgal.com/article/coroner-man-killed-by-falling-tree/26886759


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Mar 21, 2019)

May he rest in peace. Everyone use care, it's dangerous work, we enjoy doing.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 18, 2019)

Sounded like the reporter said he was 79 years old. Sounds like a homeowner.


----------

